# Community Season 5



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2013)

I figured this was somewhat good enough to warrant it's own thread.

Community Season 5 looks to be the season that Season 4 should have been. It looks to erase Season 4 from history, which lets be honest, was definitely not up to Community standards.

Dan Harmon, the creator/showrunner for the show who did seasons 1-3 will be returning. And it looks like he's working the script to repair the damage that Season 4 caused. 



six seasons and a movie!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 11, 2013)

Honestly I don't think the last season was as bad as everyone claims it was, and this doesn't look to be undoing anything, just rolling with it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It looks to erase Season 4 from history, which lets be honest, was definitely not up to Community standards.


 
Actually finally got around to watching Season 4 and ended up enjoying it a lot, it gets a lot of unwarranted hate. Started off kind of slow (the hunger deans, inspector spacetime convention) but got right back to the Community I know and love. I'd say it's just as good as the previous seasons.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 25, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Honestly I don't think the last season was as bad as everyone claims it was, and this doesn't look to be undoing anything, just rolling with it.


 

The only people who hated Season 4 are the people who are apart of the Dan Harmon circle jerk. Season 4 wasn't great but neither was Season 3 and even then both Season 3 and 4 combined are better than half of the bullshit sitcoms that get renewed every year. And I agree with you on your last point. Season 5 looks like it's rolling with the ending of Season 4 and using the ending to it's advantage by giving the show a mini-reboot so that new people can tune into Community and not be confused.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> The only people who hated Season 4 are the people who are apart of the Dan Harmon circle jerk. Season 4 wasn't great but neither was Season 3 and even then both Season 3 and 4 combined are better than half of the bullshit sitcoms that get renewed every year. And I agree with you on your last point. Season 5 looks like it's rolling with the ending of Season 4 and using the ending to it's advantage by giving the show a mini-reboot so that new people can tune into Community and not be confused.



The only dumb thing of Season 3 was the multiple timeline things. That and the ending didn't have a paintball episode, instead it was a boring court episode.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The only dumb thing of Season 3 was the multiple timeline things. That and the ending didn't have a paintball episode, instead it was a boring court episode.


 

I didn't really mind any of that. The multiple timeline concept was kinda cool and having no paintball was good because nothing could beat the first paintball event anyway. I enjoyed Season 3 but compared to Season 1 and 2 it didn't really have much to it, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm diggin that they didn't just forget that season 4 happened


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gourmet-Hunter-C said:


> I'm diggin that they didn't just forget that season 4 happened


 

I am too. It shows a sign of respect to everyone involved with the show while Dan Harmon was absent.


----------

